# Toro PowerMax 724



## Ritetool (Oct 26, 2018)

There is a slight intermitttent squealing sound when the auger is engaged. What could this be? Expecting more snow the weekend and dont want it to become a bigger problem.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Most likely what you are hearing is belt squeal for a second when everything engages??


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Agreed.. Doesn't hurt to check that the belt tension is proper but a brief squeal from the belt is normal.
Mine is silent for the first several minutes but will give a chirp after that. 

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

you can try adjusting the belt tighter but you will still hear it a little as a snowblower belt tension-er is designed to allow a little slippage so if something big gets inhaled into the auger the belt slips stopping the auger 
they are NOT 100% grab to the pulleys


----------

